# Jubelen



## eno2

Wat zegt de Dikke Van Dale over jubelen? Ik ben er zeker van dat een uitsluitend in Nederland 's nachts veelgebruikte betekenis  ontbreekt.


----------



## AllegroModerato

En welke betekenis mag dat wel niet zijn?


----------



## eno2

Tja, ik ben geen Nederlander, ik moet voorzichtig zijn en het bij een insinuatie houden. Eerst voorstellen afwachten.


----------



## Peterdg

Eno, ik denk dat je doelt op het inventieve woordgebruik van Pater Luc Versteylen, SJ, en dat was een Vlaming.

Ik denk niet dat je dat zal terugvinden in de van Dale.


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> Eno, ik denk dat je doelt op het inventieve woordgebruik van Pater Luc Versteylen, SJ, en dat was een Vlaming.
> 
> Ik denk niet dat je dat zal terugvinden in de van Dale.



Nee ik heb het gehoord uit een Nederlandse mond. Ik herinner mij vaag dat Versteylen iets zei over "de diepste draai" of zo.


----------



## bibibiben

Mijn Van Dale geeft alleen de gebruikelijke definities van _jubelen_. 

Ik zie dat Luc Versteylen graag wil dat _juichen _voor _klaarkomen_ wordt gebruikt. In Nederland is dat dus niet aangeslagen. Ook _jubelen _ken ik niet in de betekenis van _klaarkomen_.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Mijn Van Dale geeft alleen de gebruikelijke definities van _jubelen_.
> 
> Ik zie dat Luc Versteylen graag wil dat _juichen _voor _klaarkomen_ wordt gebruikt. In Nederland is dat dus niet aangeslagen. Ook _jubelen _ken ik niet in de betekenis van _klaarkomen_.


OK THX niet wijdverspreid dus.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik denk ook dat het nooit is doorgebroken. En ik denk dat het alleen om 'juichen' ging, niet om 'jubelen'...


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> Ik denk ook dat het nooit is doorgebroken. En ik denk dat het alleen om 'juichen' ging, niet om 'jubelen'...


Dat zal het zijn. Mogelijks heb ik het verkeerd onthouden...


----------

